# TEL AVIV | Azrieli Spiral Tower | 336m | 1102ft | 91 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

just speculation but it looks like they might be constructing the podium first. All that dirt should have been gone before the tower crane arrived.


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

I think that one crane will go bye-bye, and others will be brought in as the building rises.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks to Saturn from the Israel forum for finding this: apparently the Local Planning Committee for Tel Aviv has just approved an increase to 91 floors and 350 m.

Source:
Calcalist (in Hebrew):








עזריאלי קיבלה אור ירוק לבניית המגדל הגבוה בישראל - הספירלה | כלכליסט


הוועדה המקומית אישרה: המגדל שייבנה בסמוך לשלושת המגדלים של הקבוצה בת"א יתנשא לגובה של 350 מטר ויכלול 91 קומות. הוא ישלב מסחר בקומות הבסיס, קומות משרדים עד מחצית המגדל, מעליהן קומות מגורים להשכרה, ובחלקו העליון מלון הכולל כ-250 חדרים



www.calcalist.co.il


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Ynhockey said:


> Thanks to Saturn from the Israel forum for finding this: apparently the Local Planning Committee for Tel Aviv has just approved an increase to 91 floors and 350 m.
> 
> Source:
> Calcalist (in Hebrew):
> ...


The 350m specified in the article is the height above see level. Since the street entrance will be 14m above sea level- actual height will be 336m:


dark_shadow1 said:


> The 350m specified in the thread's title (and in the Calcalist article) are the height from sea level. Actual height from the street, including the spire, will be 336m. Number of floors will be 77/88 but you can leave the PR's 91 as well:
> View attachment 2598402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2598403


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I've completed my Sketchup model of the Azrieli Center so come and check it out!





Azrieli Center | 3D Warehouse


Azrieli Center is a complex of skyscrapers in Tel Aviv. At the base of the center lies a large shopping mall. The center was originally designed by Israeli-American architect Eli Attia, and after he fell out with the developer of the center David Azrieli (after whom it is named), completion of...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*February 10:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Ynhockey said:


>


Awesome, this and Beyond Tower will be very close to each other!


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Not only that, but four more supertalls are planned within the first picture:
(and a fifth approved in principle as part of the Tel Aviv 2000 plan, but it will probably only start in 2030-ish):


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

In 1980, who would have thought?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 19 by soupalmonds:*


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

This tower has a unique design. I adore it. Much prosperity for the beautiful country of Israel. Cheers from Morocco.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Updates from Erel Herzog on the Israel forum:
Source


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*June 6:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 16 by soupalmonds:*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

@Elkhanan1 from the Israel forum has found this great video from last year with a timeline from Electra Construction. They are a bit behind schedule, but it's not too bad.


----------



## sgollis (Apr 3, 2013)

A true Spiral!


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*July 11:








*


----------



## soupalmonds (May 20, 2016)

*July 12, 2022










*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 25 by MagicSpinner on SkyscraperCity:*


----------



## ArikArikArik (Aug 28, 2021)

Pouring, from Linkedin.








Gali Ytzhaki on LinkedIn: Spiral tower | Azrieli Center | Tel Aviv - concrete placement Azrieli…


Spiral tower | Azrieli Center | Tel Aviv - concrete placement Azrieli Group WXG - Waxman Govrin Geva




www.linkedin.com


----------



## soupalmonds (May 20, 2016)

*July 27, 2022































*


----------



## Matan Benvenisti (6 mo ago)

AFTER 24H


----------



## soupalmonds (May 20, 2016)

*August 2nd, 2022







*


----------



## ArikArikArik (Aug 28, 2021)

Red crane is gone - preparing to install the luffers?


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*August 14:








*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*August 22:








*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 23 by *erelherzog*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*November 7:








*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*December 13:








*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/11


----------



## ArikArikArik (Aug 28, 2021)

Local israeli forum with pics showing the work below ground:






TEL AVIV | Azrieli Center "Spiral" tower...


At the portion that's at street level - they have a pile of equipment to erect at least another concrete pump crane. Also @matrix2020 This would be a nonsense speculation, i believe everything is already signed for it (rented for a period of time) and cancelling now would be a waste instead of...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Work has picked up pace recently after a period of a month, in which work was progressing very slow due to a highway sinkhole formed as a result of the construction.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*December 27:








*


----------

